# Is it acceptable to send a sympathy card by email?



## debodun (Oct 14, 2015)

Tacky or perfectly fine to send a person who is in my worship group, but not a really close friend, a sympathy e-card because her father passed?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 14, 2015)

I've only sent actual cards, but it was mostly for family, friends or neighbors.  I suppose an email card is just as good these days, especially if the person is not really a close friend.  I'd say send it, better than no card at all for sure, it will be appreciated by her at this time of grieving.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 14, 2015)

IMO... if you know them well enough to have their email address.. you probably have their home address... I'd vote for a real card with a handwritten note expressing my condolences.


----------



## Debby (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm with QuickSilver I think on this one.  Everyone pretty much loves to find a 'loving thought' in amongst the bills and flyers and business papers that arrive all to frequently in the mail.  That card can be set on the sill by the sink so that they remember you cared while they wash the dishes whereas an email card is looked at once and then forgotten.    Just my opinion based on years of writing cards and notes to several of my aging aunts and having them mention frequently how much they enjoyed receiving them.


----------



## AprilSun (Oct 14, 2015)

When my husband passed away, it made me feel better just receiving any kind of sympathy. I received them by mail, online and even messages on Facebook. Just knowing people were thinking of me and cared regardless of how they expressed it, meant so much to me. I guess you will have to go with what makes you feel better. If you do it online and then wonder if you did the right thing, then go with the "real thing".  Just my "2 cents worth".


----------



## debodun (Oct 14, 2015)

> = if you know them well enough to have their email address



Everyone in the worship group has everyone else's email. They made a "master" list of all fellowship member's emails, home addresses &, phone numbers and sent the list out.


----------



## mitchezz (Oct 14, 2015)

No....not if it's one where you just insert their name....that's tacky IMO.

However, a letter via email that is personalised and shows you've put some thought into it is fine. JMO.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 14, 2015)

I think any expression of condolence, caring, sympathy (card, letter, email, e-card, online condolence, phone call, personal visit) when there is a death is fine.

Some people prefer cards to hold in their hand and look at later, or if the person doesn't use a computer.


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 14, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> I think any expression of condolence, caring, sympathy (card, letter, email, e-card, online condolence, phone call, personal visit) when there is a death is fine.
> 
> Some people prefer cards to hold in their hand and look at later, or if the person doesn't use a computer.



I tend to go along with Apple there Debodun.
Particularly if you can add some nice words to the bottom of the E. Card.

I always us Jackie Lawson for that and all kinds of cards....(click on preview or send card and it should play. I think!)

*http://www.jacquielawson.com/cards/sympathySympathy Cards*

Many of our e-cards and note cards are suitable for Sympathy cards, although most are designed so they can be used for other occasions also. We've selected some of the most appropriate ones below, along with a note card designed specially for this purpose.




*Fruitful Beginnings*

Inspired by the Tree of Life - perfect for new beginnings
Music: L'Shana Tova (Traditional) arranged by Mike Hughes-Chamberlain
This card has optional greetings: [No Caption], Happy New Year, L'Shanah Tovah, Autumn Blessings, Happy Autumn, Happy Birthday, Happy Anniversary, Congratulations, Our Family is Growing, Have a Peaceful Day, Thinking of You, With Sympathy, Thank You, Get Well Soon, Just Saying Hi, Good Luck

Preview this cardSend this card
https://www.seniorforums.com/image/webp;base64,UklGRuYJAABXRUJQVlA4INoJAABwMQCdASqlAHEAPm02lEgkIyIlpHgLeLANiWcGcA0iEhvltXlY2Bi9iP2XIEiX94 PPgzMzh38l/7WY1jxf 15TFeQb95mw6bDhHdQQgVJJrFiZtAjAt5y3uSuFMJs89otuNBrxsCOh FZsnpXK/p4KTWSQMcq3L/2sbp6ubpeN99vDAoiuAk0ySzboq6w7fHJgjJLg5uNiRkAbD8WEl9xC7OQHGoFuhaM6yBSWl25CCF0EY4hkQ98IcnuSaKu8BW5c6SD9yTE4f9cHMNI8tDdwvVjYCvJb0E6UaRjKl9VqNnAjfGjJs4jMvHFROBXEP/F4547Fnx2d01cmqOrhQK01 ggJ1HEOmX6f5vY5c2HeJFeKATBdWPNoVmAiFT6Rwc2jct59MVUrPhFnVM6niAIWSVvrmByVDd6Kcyb3n2dDcPGQzkaemdmgdKY7mw97PY0q6zsdwcFPEUQtwb6PEmreJo973V2dw5tvbMIUKiyumfTsq8qY1jAE5B2NqmPAypq8lGU exWNXRbLtjQoHS8ZMtUAAD9yaRANomrKzCLb9cDCxr8sV1ozTn0gwXbDH1/W/qJDF2EOpYoUDWA31Hw1/Svsa3p9P 1yZ/vcr/Ucf9zvHAe8vcmz2X8fpe0bqPVflV5FxtNNTOtn3 ycsjzVHqXbout7qXBSZ3jx/6MI6e6saAM6VP5xyYT9Qn 8NcF cnIypVZ/gH m4ybNDH0Dc8FVzW56mOxCBGOxWMJz5oCykYVSaUEVAfx nBx9H6JSV5 qv7n tOlH4yfUuxqDloEDUOfSdGkZgh6 k4A5HvkPm4TUPJFpaO1FeE LZ6jIqI8DkiUWbF8nB3r8/f6qFgiiTBIcRvKeEEboFW52h4jGnkRpw4zWd8zPcKhAX8ZwYzF7VUJdAukEKAnIsCq3sLy98gkFM1yVUBxybfXgCp8e82sOZvjCvgzGeDg1du3Yu1IeRD6u5mEtIhA1o5Qgq8RaSwMDbjndsq ERRXAqGlO8y289QMYm0lbEPbmnJY e5nibbjoaR3kb3yf9HVV5j cyTM9LmtEw5unY6 duXyjqS8Z97mhcdAMvwD55NhpkxfJTT HfGrKXDo/arV2NTXF/hGd92rpYFXEhNY4Uoj8oVnjTu4BH8M2MBFII5a60AWBRFzY1YL8QRhU0tmpgnlP1r/EwgS7AsJzAt35rYSsUqWzklAThqRa96SATc0cQbIjfSsO5bfvoICkiMM4OhtxMm1U55MP9MvU5H2ChGiEDKm/cV8gBJf3O86k2RdT62c1bLvUCv0VA5FfYan8YMQ6arfK09wmK73irDCMNOVD8fODe5M2JKeC7k3cjYiwkVpEfdsZ6M0Ygz/jFZ5V9pQZ znHHKt1By7FITahU1AFUK7r5MOXqtg01nbRLgSx4jWmfGIP7B4K YWFuqdmMFPM/tF4CYuZew0YTs9nxzzoxNo4kSCKMVybD5q0UQwhqbuvA0jW6Ahe56927DgZ/xw3Iwv8y3pyVRkP0edmD2sMWmhZwN0bkOHsBkOcMGVXdenYDQOM5TRn2roN9dmUgFMMCOJyYqkzbgrlhrbEoDRbHM7zPdbDwEQp4yhDZDIwUoh7U58Pb0w1rr6QCdMwQmoj/RgA4SRp6Z kJeJTHdMOSkOdDYq2EjB2KUGHhU1nn5IorzjYtMwmvavlGHgkVRAq5WK3HP1zn24bfrPGT7ZJYKCrWvzAvvZeqhMqPRl2c9Xysy9WfEvv0Cv1PRI9Ik3D8/SXBQnUEMmjlLGoJskO3gX3L Mx4AxT0q1Hs7KaxP1n2GhmpPR7RNgzovcqUa5vo4vzEeTDKS3BbMTsKoeOUS27C5byFZqLE7UWiBZzP2zGup/FgThfEAvbELwkJFLHqkjFbygBZCQh076ddoWJmQYtz0kkmxITCGbLTJAzl5NVM8tywk9Sw1ENzWJ24B0Snz3z3jdA2pdIuFwKXuXL3PY7zrSmHquzJ8V1uejhPhhDMErnTZ8 9HHzHEGVkqBbQ8JTd6aqcq4Cn//16HTZfGSSDZdhePwpa342qIcH0X4yIG9igo/buHuv1yzl/8j3qxSjBFnOj/O2oEeGuFpGa5u4mYToYifJnsalW7E57dM/yevsTp2LHHs5jz4jr/GbA6uTUZ6sWnqQoiPYLO9Hdwu10QQ8jQXgobSWmSYh15uQLw/QineQy8PWBem2rA0fMT4SRGBmGeL4X4viuYqITRA1GgQa/kdR26NCa70MHTo7fKnyrUnVFs V 6ne3i4Di81nOJSzeVk3twSWrT9r6QpBeZA6aohsyFZORZJ MFZAtFPRsIhfwbeS3Dfz46px81ueUqx6aR3/VjmWcJW3VFxkDVAEZAEAHOoM06FFlHQiFmZb7XpuiY0r30LqIwUSxdA0RwWJFY2fhfe4I1qbkZCL0ulnMizv7aXLoUHTtfNKtRSwvc0LIdqH/enl21rdIwpd/X0 ITJcx MHSqEfec/3jwHc0bL1bo/e2//9ORIyQQ6UKS9sdrDUk7Y 5DFkAxrqgGUlMlyINrMTWy1Hwp2EXTyr5bUrEwCyYt9JVOgRZzVB3 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 dEjkCO0yZExTjMjPE1AhB8DAsdQkOox0jUyCPgkbVD3g6uXNNjaqeBO0GqTpenQxsARajTdCI5aiDTwAfdTWis2CCITDKgqEDPVOxh/aJuCEc5PLnB 0Tfd0irqgoESJkYPujhoQ9 H99g1xQM37oabbsiaiIX/pF3ScyvesgdN93kQfnqcy6MrnZPDlSYRgbEUB6AHgEHb3BB3DUiC0v9eri/8n87g vzMH5u5ztB6EfwbVcDf4NrAZunFqv0G5pB1/BWX/BY1z56AAAAA==*Everlasting Life*

A spiritual card celebrating transformation, especially suitable for Easter and Spring
Music: "God So Loved the World" by John Stainer, sung by Salisbury Cathedral Choir
This card has optional greetings: Happy Easter, Easter Blessings, Happy Spring, Welcome Spring, Celebrate Life, Happy Birthday, Birthday Blessings, Thinking of You, Have a Peaceful Day, With Sympathy, Sending Prayers, Get Well Soon, Thank You, You're Invited, Just Saying Hi, [No Caption]

Preview this cardSend this card
https://www.seniorforums.com/image/webp;base64,UklGRsoKAABXRUJQVlA4IL4KAABQMQCdASqlAHEAPm0ylEgkIqIlpjLbCLANiWNtXbAN1fR8lwb7tB/j1C/4jeM87Dp18hU9t3oXYnW3e3GYhDQZOiy5wRXkD7dNWe6/wnPGN0eD6imeojED8qz/VsD30dFsjfLUsaXiGCEzwozat84Cmzfh6u30XI2atxKzwbMTjJUhbAfbj 5FmCezaEVfeMdJfRqpHUrKbemgSKSudVljsHk1rFViQehuHosTQnJCffQJLIDzzQ2o9DRz/voEV pPHMJchDkD/QuB1HzlJnr8kj8kTJWtrpNNBiRciMgIg/D//5nuj738oOD6Gkx1h41TTrFsfxL/VHTYqN/c6jMrHo PmGdLlJwx3nk rIWUTXvmwrJCeQfYzylEA0evKP7iSrosiKyRc4AivTxpFiEKuBqEbnLH8ReLlRNE/x /SYXnhZmtn5SGoUk3sNyASQzAK67o0sJfVbyoo8Xu1w953qq dOchIp16nHWx3tTZ59tUb3Rd/5AXdJtHg MGYdBThted/D1W4nH9vnaOKaNL7WtgAP7 K4t/mMkXfnqFHtbWmg5XRhBG0DAHzVJJSbVKdJztUvQZu7Mki6L3fJWqTl1/yIENat4ByuPm802CD7qRpHGWZfcu1m6/hyZN/tiB7uxFamqfaB7Ao5cr1xoQwzDWN bzmT6LO9dz NBVPGOkWEgEUwrqLWtuskIsHM6MMalvWiPj22InKPadPlCabgEwFr9EXfRU2OY7wugO5SzGcnRsqKYkCRuuwOBTipzrPn3tmkd3Zpwon3ox/p/inqIGP6/nR2I/94czmHpQq/sE4d8bNurA4sgh8uu 1Uhd8LNgXmJFCVvOVtuXJNXg6/uVO1pZOzQeCLKivdjVzO8wWyUiMFtfBd57b9VTrxg3eNDBFwS3JdCg81MgI/82NnKZr67vWvGOytmUz4Ttpi60KV11RmFYnlQgtYZl6HrDkBYVEwOO5Puo/NqRD8HF/qvpMguTcx1/f/eZNmNpiGt8rZeh1PducpbDamXzByVUAx2qYvANwS/WfY/OQNia3X3kUUH3uzqyFtId1U/JMADlWU5N3ieUqhchRgXKA2zdnDpQLsh26zx3v4ScEO t2usSxO fs3VHM7 aLMRo/Ky/174cvBVaTuHDiMjSSp7oI3m o6hyz8MTrE9huMxfTGcDpa2E4br1PYMFz/0AkrJhpcavfKlms/ygl5nl4kmzQQh I3LebWQSYlW0pGjpiQG3ys/OV3BQy0Csx7 8HDFnFcJ qmhVBFDlRcYhS4yie0cQC HiwvxoRkENZHaEIUvMakDnViGfixJGBZ3Ke4foYsc3vyr0v//kqFc8PReKQO jDztpI9oBbl6PNJMAVCaltQ aFafwVQlr4Daysg2xUJpy oQMcM3OVxgMMRIdAFW9FACtHDaC1S WMLEIYctTQn6sMKkQ0wDu69J9w5Q/4MKnYZd6igfKsIh5jW/bMF/NXSzR30qAkgcybgJlqk1um7uCBh62jV2c9YeAsh8OXeRo9SUq11VG4gmNqPexmSemvLS82YLX5dM4yKq/QXgraAPmEiLciMXM1ELlepHU8UozrfnK6XnXFjyrlFJKe6jFRuR ri0VPjK8ZU BkABaJFu8dH0EBLcoY ZmzFZhFlzE0CMA91l/EdRr6kDfbz7cyOjGUFm4p/VWO3x8oBnFawdAdP9yF1VqVfkR2bTza4K6yKMJ JCMHuE6KsBl9vf1gbqfmJnvDM8HU7W49WoDwCUxS7mY eJOop0YynS0QQkKBUBCjBBq9hU61U2pMsuac8NFt NCtfajzhtA39yiJ6r3rN5kwTDj77iZ6fGZUTaE3b2JwD/3BcKbK/50sfxEpJ2WWMmVUy PNeyvZH9t7BgReNTsfdXHW6IkkGNOe08wQHkYqdHG8BYb7ERWZGRaEsjgw6yd6WE/QShxp4q4VC8bsPCEhmtkf5CIo3QEmCbiSUVjqjnyoPZS4jhmqkK1sZqAM m97tWXgr4VqnLC1kRfpxkRHwkTsWYxYz5AVRcWnFS9LUa6dgRaVokE0e4fLTIIzeA/u/Evm6GlBOTp3 7SMQ9 74Tc6ur5v08Vf1uQ1kkX73aq j0AePrPFqPt GneNjF1U7sazk2xbqCGjFrnSN cCZGQIUP0rO456vkOYM8thKbIT6lvt5E/Gjp95qnqkGY0LxcMM5nHQxxWyZl1sMZShp/jwr6Nu/n/krLalqjkM DMPJCYumNL6b1x9riqAPCB18K0BORtn8y5Pww 3Bbsy2O9dtCNKSLGo8a/5Z7SIHfuTcDlqe6CXLeBc4Z E3GDaMIBKDNhtV 1mZtmguCzVbSpXLdffvmBGYGUeBWPMQm/zD0iujai0PhCLz99D1kZMYOxWjCX3FbQ/Mx2NmofOx4ZhKLhlxDI/oSUD LXlxGY1EROkiRCqWAaw7fRIBCMDbbvUL9MErPzjCfqZOwR8P79DZcUiqR/yejR5hnVI/dHCV g5lKxfyqcw8D9rXsy6mpMrJ3KwYyr/3XDMDHAlLx7IserOUMetwLFXwuocvBE6WognSdJOvVYo3pppX7jldMhQAha167haHDry/absh9fLdCe0ZMVEsaHYJQdt4ByFUEUCSYrWhMzv8pP9LDD7PVUJohjh4QASNxjx6B1HGrkp22QEW0vxamzuE24C0yp4l603Ci2io5BaP2wyEa6Wy y1CTTLosVE zL/nPC3VOY6N9SB5JnJPTHpgIKaxKf0zvDbrkEPR/aZqkiEvX7ZE6ZJoWzXsCkqlnCDo8 gcqDIWr0zV2y/lGJrWhNMju7yBHTzUZIRUb1x07LpBzSWRh5rUlejQJXqZRaNgcWQ6eaT m91rL9C8A1HBgzoQ2367NScDPwlET7RVWYPuRFG9CthWYgVZFJeAfm4k4fEVyutZFKEHfJ5UEqKUtSupXU1FWx81rl5oPqHaDuOecOrqXfjlOv4 ZFqZb3wSL5WxIFCGF3OXNeO5pbevOK069gXaBcDAkq3S14EQ8eQc5Q1guLaVWCL2Ejk/H5R2cOQqDQ6 n1 l5tjJiw9VvzpIzxYZpPdjImgFXzMWfIjrJQz6gfoZz52cx1SwIH6K/Gg2SGqakyLyyTd5s5ugry/MkANjUqO2VSFNcAAGwIfV0prQeKZa5tY26ff1OzlClk8cLrq/lw6MkbSgLFoUm93TFh6twIJukFRW1Sgmt5SGEo1STUTbtB8zlnLRe6IxjK8PGg6tFg zUFErFF/8O9x1T11ri59F2o9DvkEfkeICCmvTPh6C8kOQApc2zUtT396YwyLktkkit6R3RJAbl7H1ureOKLkKGUh1Mqd5y07eVyiuq9ix/zkPvuvjARO87zUETaKYFl34r6sMZKS1lhQD7xUK5c5WGdgoJYI4 89mabeBSV5bNVwTY1Cdn89220oQo/Dy64gJ/nuWnW8Ja9wmvPzscFS99YwKyAUnAG8VnIcD82rpYhwkRXUuGKKguMRRBvp9YbjccffMRKfccmaLqyjEYOjMT1hpGkX8G7JPA8Ov8JXxwz8YcrGQZkk3LAwEjBgCrzlZVdwTZ1JkLE5Z7s BqCJ6Om ppFLDnAiuS6V5HlplOSZTIdoAnGrCnOU7FSFjlL4Gzv5cF7NpwK4LUxXxlt1p3pCrUCQ0EcbHgAAA==*Clair de Lune*

A moonlit scene accompanied by Debussy's famous melody
Music: "Clair de Lune" from Suite Bergamasque, by Claude Debussy
This card has optional greetings: Thinking of You, Have a Peaceful Day, Wishing You Peace and Comfort, Sorry for Your Loss, With Sympathy, Thank You, Get Well Soon, Just Saying Hi, [No Caption]

Preview this cardSend this card


*With Sympathy*

Express your condolences with this delicate design

Preview this cardSend this card


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 14, 2015)

I agree. Ultimately what matters is that you cared enough to extend your sympathies.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 14, 2015)

My feeling is that I always send a handwritten card with the person's name and a even just a sentence or three. If it's someone you know well, some lines of condolence and kind words about the deceased. I believe a real card has more meaning.


----------



## Cookie (Oct 14, 2015)

I think a nice handwritten card would be more appreciated and meaningful, with a short handwritten message and signature.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2015)

I agree with AC...anything that shows you're extending sympathy and thinking of them in their time of sorrow will be acceptable...IMO...except of course when it 's a family member or a close friend, then I'd personally always send a hand written letter ..rather than any type of card!


----------



## Rocky (Oct 14, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> My feeling is that I always send a handwritten card with the person's name and a even just a sentence or three. If it's someone you know well, some lines of condolence and kind words about the deceased. I believe a real card has more meaning.



_I agree.

Some time ago I started writing handwritten notes, not cards.  With a message that was mentioned by the young Kennedy's bride's mother at the memorial service.  Beautiful thought.  I've had some lovely feedback.

And BoozeCruiser, Jacquie Lawson cards are lovely.  If I were to send a card, that would be what I would choose._


----------



## Pookie (Oct 14, 2015)

I always make my own sympathy cards on the computer and print them, then write a note in it and snail mail it.

That way, no one can see me cry.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Oct 14, 2015)

,Hi, dedodun;
I guess the best way to answer your question is, what do you think is acceptable if the situation was reversed.


----------



## debodun (Oct 16, 2015)

This poor woman lost her mother, brother, husband and now her father this year. This is what I ended up sending to her:


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 16, 2015)

I see nothing wrong with sending sympathy cards via email....to me any act of good will is acceptable.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 16, 2015)

Beautiful card  debodun.


----------

